# Prices For Local Screen Printing in Brisbane Australia



## micca2006 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey, 

i got these quotes for a screen printing place in Brisbane Australia.

These are their prices...

(for 50+ shirts)
1 colour $1.40 (US$1.10)
2 colours $2.10 (US$1.65)
3 colours $3.15 (US$2.50)
4 colours $4.70 (US$3.70)
5 colours $7.05 (US$5.55)
6 colours $10.60 (US$8.30)

do these sound reasonable?....would i be able to get cheaper quotes form the US?


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Prices For Local Screen Printing*



micca2006 said:


> Hey,
> 
> i got these quotes for a screen printing place in Brisbane Australia.
> 
> ...


I think that's extremely low, at least for the prices for one to four color. Is this the price if you are providing the shirts to be printed upon?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> do these sound reasonable?....would i be able to get cheaper quotes form the US?


It couldn't hurt to try to get quotes from a handful of places both locally and abroad to see which calculates out to be less expensive over all.

Also, the least expensive choice is not always the "best" choice


----------



## micca2006 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Prices For Local Screen Printing*



brent said:


> I think that's extremely low, at least for the prices for one to four color. Is this the price if you are providing the shirts to be printed upon?


yes thats if you provide the shirts


----------



## Babalou (May 15, 2009)

Hello Michael,

I'm in Brisbane, I have 15 t-shirts that I want to print a name and a number on the back.

Can you give me the adress of the company that gave you these prices ? I'll like to go there and get tehm printed.

Thank you

Bablou


----------



## aftermath (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Babalou,
im a screenprinter in brisbane, are the names & numbers all different ? if so will cost you a lot more
to screenprint, maybe heatpress lettering.
call me if you like,
Cheers Malcolm
0410306374










Babalou said:


> Hello Michael,
> 
> I'm in Brisbane, I have 15 t-shirts that I want to print a name and a number on the back.
> 
> ...


----------



## rudi (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow thats cheap.
What was their set up fee like?


----------



## Theprintbar (Nov 13, 2010)

That is fantastic prices mate do you know which Brisbane screen printing company that was? We're a DTG printer in Brisbane and sometimes get larger orders that we need to outsource.


----------



## aftermath (Jun 2, 2008)

Theprintbar said:


> That is fantastic prices mate do you know which Brisbane screen printing company that was? We're a DTG printer in Brisbane and sometimes get larger orders that we need to outsource.



Hi Jared,
Those prices are from feb 07, my prices are similiar on the 4,5,6 col prints but a bit dearer on the 1, 2 & 3 col prints.
Screen setup $30. ea.
Happy to quote on any bigger runs you may have.
email aftermath[USER=46366]@aftermath[/USER].com.au
Cheers
Malcolm


----------

